# Disney Old Key West



## lisa1001 (Jul 11, 2020)

July 17 check in 7nights
1 br
No rental fee just covet exchange fee and guest cert
Must pay PayPal friends and family

I got this exchange pre covid
I want to go but can't bring myself to take the risk as I've had a transplant


----------



## BamaBelle19 (Jul 11, 2020)

lisa1001 said:


> July 17 check in 7nights
> 1 br
> No rental fee just covet exchange fee and guest cert
> Must pay PayPal friends and family
> ...


Sending you a PM


----------



## presley (Jul 11, 2020)

You should delete this and repost in the distressed forum.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jul 11, 2020)

Wow that is a super generous offer!  Wish I would have seen it first!!  Would have been all over this one!


----------



## summervaca (Jul 11, 2020)

lisa1001 said:


> July 17 check in 7nights
> 1 br
> No rental fee just covet exchange fee and guest cert
> Must pay PayPal friends and family
> ...


----------



## lisa1001 (Jul 12, 2020)

Still Available

$380 to me and the DVC fee of  I think it's now $195 payable to DVC

Great Deal for on site Disney


----------



## intoran (Jul 12, 2020)

PM sent. 

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## travelhacker (Jul 12, 2020)

Sounds like this is an RCI trade. RCI is allowing cancellation and full restoration of TPU / Points. They will credit they exchange fee that is good through 12/31/20 (but can be used for exchanges after that date.


----------



## lisa1001 (Jul 12, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> Sounds like this is an RCI trade. RCI is allowing cancellation and full restoration of TPU / Points. They will credit they exchange fee that is good through 12/31/20 (but can be used for exchanges after that date.


It is a trade.  Is this new as I called and asked couple weeks ago and they wouldn't cancel.

So if I cancel this now would I be able to use the exchange fee credit next year, as I am unlikely to travel much this year unless I can pull off extreme social distancing.


----------



## travelhacker (Jul 12, 2020)

lisa1001 said:


> It is a trade.  Is this new as I called and asked couple weeks ago and they wouldn't cancel.
> 
> So if I cancel this now would I be able to use the exchange fee credit next year, as I am unlikely to travel much this year unless I can pull off extreme social distancing.


Yes, they recently extended the policy. As long as you book something between now and 12/31/2020, you should be OK. It can be for travel after that date. For example, I have something booked in Week 52 of 2021 in RCI -- I sure hope I can travel by then!

Here is a link to their policy:




__





						Travel/Cancel Information
					

Travel/Cancellation Information




					www.rci.com
				




You can call in or you can use the chat agent. When I had to cancel for this summer, I just used the chat agent.


----------



## lisa1001 (Jul 14, 2020)

Taken thanks


----------



## jules54 (Jul 14, 2020)

Such a great chance for people who can travel. Thanks for postin.


----------

